# R2O Hawaiian Fish & Coral Shipment Dec2013



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey folks,
I dropped by there today to pick up some of the big corals I bought two weeks ago and check out Ryan's Hawaiian shipment. Though the fish just got in last night they look fantastic!

Hightlight for me is a juvenile Chevron tang that's about 2.5" and looks fantastic! there's only one so hurry. My tank just isn't ready for it yet. otherwise I'd have grabbed it. There's also this huge wrasse who looks pretty tame/well behaved. Lots of yellow and kole tangs amongst other things.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Came this noon store closed and look inside messy everywhere? Waste my time


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh yeah you have to call him in advance. He's usually open in the afternoon. It's a one man show. He was still cleaning up when I got there.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

He was close at noon, late about an hour since he was busy till morning unpacking his shipment. Please understand he need sometime to rest too. Best time is around 3pm(thu or fri more often when shipment arrives) or call and check with him. Weekends he is always there on time.

Hey Bayinaung, it was you I was talking to when you were in the store today, nice to meet you.,


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Sorry but I was there at 1:30 as well and no one was there and store looked like a disaster from the outside. If he is going to post hours on his website he should be there for those hours. I drove from Oshawa and wasted my time. He would not have even been open when I left so how would a call do any good?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*store hours*

I have not experienced this at ryans but I think its common practice for some reason . I have waited for a few stores to open at noon and noon turned into one oclock or so .so I know how u feel .sucks expecially when u travel a fair distance .


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah he should be for the hours that's true. Take notice Ryan! lol


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

zoapaly said:


> Came this noon store closed and look inside messy everywhere? Waste my time


So you didn't clue in that he was probably up all night unpacking corals? You want cheap corals? Then have a little compassion for the owner who works all hours of the night unpacking corals.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

have some compassion for the owner who "unpack corals" every night. 

I like the store and I like the Ryan and I plan to live with this lateness and I just made a rule when going there - always go at least 2 hours after "official" opening and try to call before

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Devil's Advocate.....*

I have my biases about our LFS experiences. We all do. However; most of you may be surprised that I'll air my grievances about R2O as well - on a public forum no less.

I'm not here to apologize on anyone's behalf. I will say this: It's FRUSTRATING as hell when something like hours of operations aren't met especially when a person is coming out of town. Compounding a bad situation with inclement weather, scheduling, AND most likely an unanswered inquiry or FULL voicemail box. I get it. He (Ryan) gets it.

The reality is though; we (end retail client and retailer/vendor) have to live with the consequences of our actions/inactions.

Each LFS has their own niche of what they will be known for. Good or bad. Whether it be poor service, great service, quality of livestock, poor livestock, good pricing/bad pricing - with or without taxes being included, variety and breadth of drygoods, yada, yada, yada...

The LFS knows if any one or even all the end consumers' expectations aren't met - the consumer moves on.

As an end consumer (in my experience); most - not all; put up with some form of being maligned. We'll accept a late opening for better pricing. We'll accept higher pricing for better livestock. We'll put up with poor service for a unique piece or dry good. Every LFS will run their operations differently. The consumer doesn't have to like it or respect it. If something rubs us the wrong way - we go elsewhere. Is it 'right' or 'proper'?; not necessarily - but it's a reality.

On the other side of the coin - this store is a one man show (plus a posse of friends). There are limitations to service levels.

Let's get back on topic of a nice new landed shipment. If necessary; someone can start a new thread. This may be a consequence of opening late.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

BIGSHOW said:


> So you didn't clue in that he was probably up all night unpacking corals? You want cheap corals? Then have a little compassion for the owner who works all hours of the night unpacking corals.


At least write a note and let us know store closed today during the shipment arrived for unpacking what ever.. or open at 3 pm blaa blaa stick right on the door , i hate waiting out side for long time without Red  , yes I love cheap and ugly corals , your corals all bought from J very beautiful I wish I can buy some but Im a poor man


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Not to perpetuate this further - I will suggest to Ryan personally that he put up a similar 'infamous' hand written styrofoam sign that the other LFS down the street is famous for.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Red, I should give you a call before i go


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

So who's gonna get that chevron juvie... coz I'd be jealous....

and the puffer is a cutie too. just don't got a dogpound for him atm.

I tried to take a pic of it but it was turning... here's what it looks like.. its quite small


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I will grab that sweet baby when i come back if still available


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> Red, I should give you a call before i go


Oh please, no. I'm not Ryan's keeper; nor do I align myself specifically to one particular LFS. I try my best to remain neutral. My phone blows up already when there are shipments....either for my limited advice or the grocery list of items to pick up for people. Thanks for thinking of me though. D'oh!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

How this store has survived in business for a year is beyond me. Went there tonight at 8, store closed. Really WTH? Website says open till 9. This is 4 times I have been to this shop and three times it was closed. Not just closed but closed during hours the website clearly states the store should be open. That is bad enough but the one time I was there, when I get home and unpack my order a frag I requested was not in the bag. Without a receipt I have no way to know if I was charged for it or not, so I send a PM and never get a reply. So was I charged for the frag and it was left behind or what? Sorry but this is just plain ridiculous. I am done wasting my gas and time on this store. It takes me an hour to get there and for what?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

quit bitching about Ryan's like little girls 

His business is quite new and he doesnt havemany people to help. If you dont like it just come back to BA or AK and pay 3 times more for a dying fish or a crappy coral. Is up to you. I am sure if you guys drove from the other side of the city, you had about another 5 stores to go within 5 minutes driving and im sure you went to them.

Put yourselves in his shoes, you want him to offer you a nice clean place with lots of staff, then his prices are going to quadruple. You cant expect he will be as organized as a franchised store with many years of experience.


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

I apologize

It is my fault I will not use excuses as it my responsibility to be there for my hours
I've been waiting for my webguy to change those hours listed

I apologise to anyone who has experianced this, totally my fault and while I do have my reasons most the time I'm not going to list any excuses I would be pissed as well

I will pm you guys in a bit when I get home, I appreciate your business and will do something to make up for the issue you had

As for forgotton frag weater you paid for it or not you will be given a free one as replacement and many other free ones for the bs I caused you. 

I do appreciaye those who understand the very difficult task of running this store alone with friends

Thank you so much
Ryan


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Letigrama said:


> quit bitching about Ryan's like little girls
> 
> His business is quite new and he doesnt havemany people to help. If you dont like it just come back to BA or AK and pay 3 times more for a dying fish or a crappy coral. Is up to you. I am sure if you guys drove from the other side of the city, you had about another 5 stores to go within 5 minutes driving and im sure you went to them.
> 
> Put yourselves in his shoes, you want him to offer you a nice clean place with lots of staff, then his prices are going to quadruple. You cant expect he will be as organized as a franchised store with many years of experience.


Not really sure what business it is of yours but if you want to be involved. It is my right to complain. I have been to the other shops dozens of times. I made these trips to go specifically to this shop, not the others. I am far from a little girl, but a fully grown mature adult who does not partake in name calling. Sure I can put my self in his shoes and I would still have the same complaint.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

r2oaquariums said:


> I apologize
> 
> It is my fault I will not use excuses as it my responsibility to be there for my hours
> I've been waiting for my webguy to change those hours listed
> ...


Thank you for the response, I really do appreciate it and it is nice to know that you care about what people think.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Ryan's a good guy, would never intentionally upset anyone. I'm can almost guarentee when and if you go back, he will look after you like no other store would, and compensate for whatever grief you have had before... Why? Because he cares about the hobby and the people who stop in his store to support him.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

uniboob said:


> Ryan's a good guy, would never intentionally upset anyone. I'm can almost guarentee when and if you go back, he will look after you like no other store would, and compensate for whatever grief you have had before... Why? Because he cares about the hobby and the people who stop in his store to support him.


Agreed! Ryan is one of the first people who helped me out when I just started my saltwater tank. His hours go beyond the stores hours and is available to help anyone in need or with issues by phone or txt. No one is perfect but it's hard to find good guys who care about the customer and the hobby like Ryan.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

DID ANYONE GET THE CHEVRON JUVIE????? congrats in advance!!!!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been dealing with Ryan since "Where is The Reef" days and I cannot complain as to his service, everyone has their ups and down.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Ok so I went back today as I believe in being fair and giving people chances. Once again however web site says open at 10, and no one shows up. Quarter after I phone and no one answers. Five minutes or so later I am called back by Ryan. When I ask when he plans to be open he says 11. So I go to AK and come back. Ryan does seem to be a very pleasant person and I can say nothing but good things about the way we were treated. Very polite and all questions answered. I will visit when I am in the area but I will no longer make trips out to the store based on when the web says he should be open. I was also a little disappointed that my purchase was bagged using used bags. Not a good image or service in my opinion.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

r2oaquariums said:


> I've been waiting for my webguy to change those hours listed


Dark angel , 
if you have had problems with hours before why wouldn't you of called first too see what time he would be opened after he clearly posted his website needed updated hours ? Or did you just skip right by that part because you saw the word free?


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Interested to know as well...if not maybe I will take a drive tomorrow 



Bayinaung said:


> DID ANYONE GET THE CHEVRON JUVIE????? congrats in advance!!!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi "Moose"......met you earlier today at another LFS and had a nice chat with you. 

The small Chevron Tang was sold (by me ironically).....to a member from the Niagara/Thorold region.

Sorry Guys.....but I'm sure Ryan will get more down the road. It's inevitable.


----------



## chay (Mar 9, 2012)

Want to thanks Ryan at R2O for these amazing crosshatch.
Boxing day is good this year. Thank to Ryan, YOU ARE THE MAN.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

damsel_den said:


> Dark angel ,
> if you have had problems with hours before why wouldn't you of called first too see what time he would be opened after he clearly posted his website needed updated hours ? Or did you just skip right by that part because you saw the word free?


Now this is what happens when people assume things. Why did I not call is simple. I made plans two nights before with a friend to go out there today. I left home at 8:15 am, so I could pick up said friend, get gas, money and coffee and head out. When would you suggest I call with this schedule? Every one has also said he is there on weekends. So I packed up my stuff and left. As for noticing only the free part, well lets talk about that. First off I never asked for nor expected anything free. Besides which with three trips worth of gas anything I received would have been far from free. I did not ask for, nor receive anything for free today, nor did I inform Ryan of who I was or that I had written this here on GTAA. As a matter of fact all we did was look at his stock, I purchased six yellow fin cories, paid and left. That would make your comment inflammatory at the least and offensive and ignorant at best. This will be the last time I post or mention anything about this shop. I never once said anything bad about the owner. I did however post a very frustrating experience about trying to shop here.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*frustration*

I think I understand darkangels frustration ..maybe this was not the post to continue the dissatisfaction with his opening time maybe start a thread on that ,but anyways I myself can understand the frustration I myself have made plans to visit a store and crap this is not the only store that does this there are several who post opening times and are not there .it sucks when u are coming from a far distance and hit the store u want to see and its closed been there done that got a tee shirt .it is not only ryans store .so lets not pick fights with one another about the dissatisfaction here ,ryan knows hes a late guy and has admitted it rather than aim this towards ryan , it should be open to others as well , like others have said they choose to go with the flow ,great deals low overhead costs all help ryan keep his prices really low .if u want super clean and super super perfect conditions there are a few stores that u can walk in and get that of course u will not get his prices .anyways lets not beat the tar out of one another on this he can hopefully read this and see that there are people from east or west ends that make day trips to visit and that he should either change his open time or leave a cell number so that if someone is on a schedule tour they can call him .
cheers 
tom


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Is it frustrating..yes. 
I've delt with it.
But every store I have ever gone into has p'd me off at some point or another...
Lfs, clothing stores, house stores.electronics... You name it..
Iv learned either deal with it or suck it up and get over it. 
If I was to write nasty things online about Every store I'd be doing it 24/7

I look at shit that the glass is always half full not always half empty .
Yes Ryan's late but I get good customer service there.. Which being a female In This hobby is a lot better then I get elsewhere in stores that open on time


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

damsel_den said:


> Is it frustrating..yes.
> I've delt with it.
> But every store I have ever gone into has p'd me off at some point or another...
> Lfs, clothing stores, house stores.electronics... You name it..
> ...


Ah you're a girl too! - it seems we are a few after all, uh?

Well, I do agree perhaps telling people to stop bitching about it was rude. But put everything in the scale, I prefer to deal with messy, late owner, for good prices and excellent service. If you want everything perfect, go to another store. Why dont you either start with the other stores, and go to Ryans later?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Guys this thread is for a specific shipment. Can we please not clutter it with complaints about the store I think those are best served by being posted in the store reviews


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Your right kamal,
I picked up a wonderful leaf fish ( Ryan stayed open late for me to get it and bent over backwards to get it) 
And on Boxing Day I got 3 beautiful corals at a great price , got great Service and he was only 2 minutes late!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

BOTH sides of the coin have valid points.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Letigrama said:


> quit bitching about Ryan's like little girls


Seriously? there's no need for this. We're all here to get the most out of this hobby and some people value their time. Remember, most people dont know these owners and their habits. With the holiday buzz and compounded by weather woes, time for most is precious. Good on Ryan for facing the music and apologizing to those that need it but most of us understand. I think this site is popular enough that it should be used by LFS owners to post impending change in hours as it will cut down on confusion and time wasting.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Guys/gals. Store reviews/GGRyan comments go here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38719

Cool comments about a cool Hawaii shipment belong her


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

aquaman1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's hilarious. can't be Ryan. He's never there at 9 or 10  Don't be spreading false information! lol.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

LOL. No offence to Ryan.

I just thought this sign was funny. If I had a shop (one day I will LOL) I will have that.

Sent from iphone using Tapatalk and auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------

